# Probleme mit GeForce 6800



## General Hunter (4. März 2005)

So ich bin nun stolzer besitzer einer Geforce 6800 von Sparkle. Nach ziemlich vielen Problemen hab ich nun die Grafikkarte (wieder) ans Laufen bekommen, leider hab ich ein Problem.

 Sobald ich Far Cry mit hoher Detailstufe spielen starte hängt sich der pc beim laden auf. Ein druck auf eine Taste und zack man ist wieder bei Windows. Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur: Ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass es am Netzteil liegt, oder eher an den Treibern?

 Ich hab nämlich nur ein 250 Watt-Netzteil, aber für mich ist die Art des abstürzens eher ein "software-Absturz" und nicht auf einen Treiber zurückzuführen, ich kann mich aber auch irren, also würd mich über eure Meinung freuen.


----------



## ZweiA (4. März 2005)

hi General Hunter

Also ich glaube nicht das es am Netzteil liegt, sonst würde der PC ganz aus gehen.
Was für Treiber hast du denn ?
Und was hat dein System so zu bieten CPU, RAM ......?

mfg.2A


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. März 2005)

Also, das NT ist schon etwas knapp bemessen...
Versuche mal ein NT auszuleihen, und versuche es nocheinmal...
Lief es vor dem Graka tausch?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (7. März 2005)

Hi,

Meine 6800er (allerdings von ASUS) lief mit den mitgelieferten Treibern auch nicht richtig. Schau mal, ob es beim Hersteller aktualisierte Treiber gibt, oder lad Dir den Referenz-Treiber bei nVidia runter:

Hier der Link:  http://www.nvidia.de/page/drivers.html

Die aktuelle Version ist 66.93   der läuft auch mit der 6800 obwohl sie nicht angegeben ist. 


Dunsti


----------

